# Typhoon 96MM intake manifold



## A3Renown (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey! Looking to upgrade to the Typhoon intake. Did alot of reading, looked like they had a bit of troubles with the design when it originally came out but looks to be good now. It says it makes 17 more hp compared to a stock ls6 intake and I do realize they are not quiet as good as the fast. But at 550, cant go wrong.


My question is does anyone know if the fuel rails are required for the 06 ls2 or is that just for the 04 ls1 or if they are swappable with the stock ones ? I would send the company a email but I cant find a website besides resellers.


Heres a link to the one im looking at Priced at 550$ with the fuel rails. http://msperformanceonline.com/52062.html




Thnx !


----------



## A3Renown (Apr 21, 2011)

If anyone knows feel free to respond, just found the manufacturers site.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Depends on which one you get.
They have 2 styles of 96mm intakes. One is for the
LS1-LS6 and another for the LS2. Both use the four
bolt LS2 90mm style throttle body, but each uses it
own style injector/rails. They also come with fuel rails.

Also run a search on eBay. I got my LS1 for $345.00 total.

Larry


----------



## A3Renown (Apr 21, 2011)

any notable cfm differences between the two styles ?


From what I searched, I thought the ls6 style was a direct swap with the ls2. But from this I take it i read wrong.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I bought mine for my 04 Z06. Haven't installed it, yet.
Looks to add a little more flow over a stock LS6 and
has the potential for porting. Weighs much more, also.

Either 96mm will work on each motor as long as the correct injector are used.

Larry


----------



## A3Renown (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

A3Renown said:


> From what I searched, I thought the ls6 style was a direct swap with the ls2. But from this I take it i read wrong.




LS1 and LS6 swap intake mani. LS6 is better and is stock on the 04 GTO.

LS2 is completely different and stock on the 05-06 GTO.

One thing I haven't found is a side by side comparision of the Typhoon and the Fast with dynos.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't waste my money on that intake. For a LS2 I'd go FAST or get the stock mani ported if you wanted to save money. When looking at flow numbers most people concentrate on peak HP/flow. Most cars I know even when racing spend very little time in the 6,000 plus rpm range where that occurs.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The Typhoon also gets lots of heat soak. It's not a composite manifold.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Gen III and Gen IV smallblock intake manifolds are not interchangeable without the afforementioned injectors and rails, and more importantly, the throttle body. LS1 is 3 bolt, LS2 is 4 bolt.

But why have a Typhoon when you can have a Hurricane?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ looks like that thing will suck in tons of hot air being a foot from the primaries.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It probably will if you spend most of your time sitting in traffic. That's one of those mods that really requires a custom cut hood to truly reap the benefits, and more than likely if you've gone that far you would. It's well above the Typhoon or FAST price, and It's not like joe blow HP Tuner is about to tackle that thing either. It'd take more than 45 minutes to tune.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I cant see heatsoak being caused by an aluminum intake manifold. It shouldnt be a problem in a GTO. The heak soak issue is the mass air and IAT sensor getting a false reading. My other car 77 Chevy Monza w a sbc 388 stroker 60 over for those that dont know has a lot tighter engine bay and builds alot more heat under the hood than a GTO and it has an aluminum intake so I would amagine that an aluminum intake in a GTO should be fine.-----Danfigg


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

danfigg said:


> I cant see heatsoak being caused by an aluminum intake manifold. It shouldnt be a problem in a GTO. The heak soak issue is the mass air and IAT sensor getting a false reading. My other car 77 Chevy Monza w a sbc 388 stroker 60 over for those that dont know has a lot tighter engine bay and builds alot more heat under the hood than a GTO and it has an aluminum intake so I would amagine that an aluminum intake in a GTO should be fine.-----Danfigg


If you had a temperature gun, you would say otherwise.

I do auto x and i use mine to monitor tire temps on the left, center, and right sides of each tire to see how inflation needs adjusted. Then i get bored and check the temps of all kinds of stuff. You'd be shocked the differences in temps of a plastic and metal air intakes and intake manifolds. Why do you think it's so cheap and only one on the market?


----------



## A3Renown (Apr 21, 2011)

What about the arguement that on the strip, You cars pulling in so much air that the heatsoak isnt gonna do much ?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

A3Renown said:


> What about the arguement that on the strip, You cars pulling in so much air that the heatsoak isnt gonna do much ?


Really? Your already heat soaked in the staging lanes if your not pushing your car with the hood up and fans on.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

When most folks use the term heatsoak they are referring to the heat conducted to the intake from the rest of the engine heat that its bolted to. That heat that is absorbed by the intake manifold from ie: heads, gets radiated to the air passing by. Take your car for a nice drive park it and place your hand on the stock "plastic" intake and it cool or luke warm to the touch. Do that to an aluminum intake it maybe a little warmer.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM4life said:


> When most folks use the term heatsoak they are referring to the heat conducted to the intake from the rest of the engine heat that its bolted to. That heat that is absorbed by the intake manifold from ie: heads, gets radiated to the air passing by. Take your car for a nice drive park it and place your hand on the stock "plastic" intake and it cool or luke warm to the touch. Do that to an aluminum intake it maybe a little warmer.


True. It's also noteworthy that how warm two materials are and how fast they can transfer that heat to other matter such as air are two different things. The reason radiators, condensers and evaporators are made of the material they are (usually aluminum) is partially due to mechanical considerations but the materials rate of heat transfer ability is very important. Plastic even if warm doesn't pass that heat on very efficiently.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> True. It's also noteworthy that how warm two materials are and how fast they can transfer that heat to other matter such as air are two different things. The reason radiators, condensers and evaporators are made of the material they are (usually aluminum) is partially due to mechanical considerations but the materials rate of heat transfer ability is very important. Plastic even if warm doesn't pass that heat on very efficiently.


Yes sir.


----------

